# Hot Rod and Indy equals 50s Indy



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Here is something I am working on










Here is a comparrision of an origibal Indy vs the 50s Indy it is shorter in the fromt and a tad in the rear










I will be making a mold of this one then modifying cast from it to make different 50s Indys

Roger Corrie


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll take 4 white ones!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great looking car Roger.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Bill's hot rod in reverse.  I like it!

White with red scallops will look great on it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorta reminds me of the old school midget racers. Cool twist Roger! 
You gonna put the brake handle on it ?


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Hi everyone,
> Here is something I am working on
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Roger
That's COOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Up to the 1970's for a driver such as AJ Foyt, Parnelli Jones, Mario Andretti, ect. had to compete in Championship Dirt races along with pavement races including the Indy 500 to earn points towards a National Championship.
The Hoosier 100 at the indiana state fairgrounds 1 mile dirt track, was almost equall in points to the BIG RACE across town!
Upright dirt cars were also raced in the 500.

Your new car looks like a champ dirt car to me, AWESOME !!!
Zig


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Bill's hot rod in reverse.  I like it!
> 
> White with red scallops will look great on it.


Yeah I second the scallops. Can't wait to see one of these bad boys done up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Very cool, Bob


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Yeah I second the scallops. Can't wait to see one of these bad boys done up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Very cool, Bob


I third the scallops.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

STUTZ said:


> I third the scallops.


I forth the scallops. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ANother great looker. Thanks for getting the driver more true to scale. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The drivers have been a sore point fro some time. I am working on a 1/32 scale driver that I shrunk. However it needs shrinking again. I plan on doing it up with 3 to 4 differnet heads for the short cockpit Indy's and a different driver similar to the original F1 drivers with several differnt heads.

I am also working on the exhaust, suspension struts and steering linkage fror this car. I will have to look around for a hand brake and some of these cars had hand pumps for the brakes also.

If anyone has a hand brake or pump I can use as as master let me know

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

bobhch said:


> Yeah I second the scallops. Can't wait to see one of these bad boys done up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Very cool, Bob


I am working on two. One will be white and black Bowes fast Seal Special the other will be darkblue with Gold letters. I have some cool wheels for both of them that are period correct. 




















The first red and white one will be the 52 Indy winner











Roger Corrie


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

vaBcHRog said:


> The drivers have been a sore point fro some time. I am working on a 1/32 scale driver that I shrunk. However it needs shrinking again. I plan on doing it up with 3 to 4 differnet heads for the short cockpit Indy's and a different driver similar to the original F1 drivers with several differnt heads.
> 
> I am also working on the exhaust, suspension struts and steering linkage fror this car. I will have to look around for a hand brake and some of these cars had hand pumps for the brakes also.
> 
> ...


Match Box made the "Yesteryear" series of cars. I think that was the name. Anybody out there remember? If memory serves me, many of them had various handbrake assems that with some work may be applicable.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Match Box made the "Yesteryear" series of cars. I think that was the name. Anybody out there remember? If memory serves me, many of them had various handbrake assems that with some work may be applicable.


A good friend of mine collects Vintage Matchbox. They are called Models of Yesteryear. Here is a link that will show you what Bill is talking about. Scroll down a bit to see pics of real diecast Models of Yesteryear cars. http://www.matchboxmemories.com/

Good luck, Bob


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

vaBcHRog said:


> The drivers have been a sore point fro some time. I am working on a 1/32 scale driver that I shrunk. However it needs shrinking again. I plan on doing it up with 3 to 4 differnet heads for the short cockpit Indy's and a different driver similar to the original F1 drivers with several differnt heads.
> 
> I am also working on the exhaust, suspension struts and steering linkage fror this car. I will have to look around for a hand brake and some of these cars had hand pumps for the brakes also.
> 
> ...


OK witch dr. how do you shrink them down?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

HYDROSPAN 400

Roger Corrie


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

vaBcHRog said:


> HYDROSPAN 400
> 
> Roger Corrie


This link is for Hydrospan 100 and inlarges stuff...Sweet!

Here is a link. This stuff is cool! Never would have thought anything like this was possible....Thanks, Bob

http://www.industrialpolymers.com/water_abs_expanding_urethanes.html

P.S. Remember Shrinky Dinks?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here are a couple I am working on











Still have the steering linkage to scratchbuild and finishe up some new drivers

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very nice Roger!!!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Sweetness indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Now thats what i'm talking about


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Super melding of the two bods Roger. They go together like peanut butter and jelly!

You really captured the era on these cars. I will definately attempt a pair of these in styrene when suitable Indy victims appear.


----------

